# duck bands



## florida boy (Feb 15, 2009)

Lets hear some info on those duck bands collected this year . Mine was a hen woodie killed on lake talquin ,fl in december . She was banded in Ontario Canada in 2006 .


----------



## tr00267 (Feb 16, 2009)

Shot a 5 year old drake woodie in central Georgia that was realeased in Sharon, Georgia.  Nothing too special, but shootin a banded bird is always enjoyable!


----------



## JSpinks (Feb 16, 2009)

I shot a two year old hen woodie that was banded just south of chicago


----------



## florida boy (Mar 2, 2009)

i figured there would be alot more feedback on duck bands


----------



## Nitro (Mar 2, 2009)

florida boy said:


> i figured there would be alot more feedback on duck bands



Not many people are lucky enough to kill a Banded Duck. Resident Canada Geese are another story.

Congrats on yours.

Did you do a google map search to estimate how far she migrated? That will surprise you.

I hope you have more banded birds in your lifetime. Good Luck!


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Mar 3, 2009)

killed a banded ross goose in arkansas this spring. It was banded on July 2006 in northeast Canada. Killed 2 other banded geese that weekend also 1 snow goose and another ross goose. All 3 banded somewhere in north Canada.  I heard the next weekend some guys killed a double banded ross with a 30 dollar reward band.


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Mar 3, 2009)

backyardkennels said:


> double banded drake mallet in MO. One was a reward band don't know no any info yet!


 
you can go to 
www.reportband.gov
and type in the band number and it will tell you where the bird was banded and so on. You can also submit the kill and location info instead of calling it in. If you have already called it in you can still type the number in and see where it was banded if you don't want to wait on certificate.


----------



## wingding (Mar 3, 2009)

killed a drake wood duck banded in 06 from KY.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 4, 2009)

11 yr old pintail band from Manitoba.
4 yr old greenhead from ND


----------



## vtdawg09 (Mar 4, 2009)

wish I could shoot one.


----------



## aaronward9 (Mar 4, 2009)

i shot a banded woody drake in statesboro that was banded in maryland. he was only a few months old too.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 28, 2019)

Buy them on eBay all the time?


----------



## tvbrewster (Apr 3, 2019)

Most states have banding programs. Volunteer to help with these summer/early fall banding projects. You'll learn a whole bunch of interesting waterfowl tidbits. The best piece of knowledge is that these ducks and geese don't travel far from where they are captured.

Try to hunt close and you will most likely bag a few more banded birds.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 3, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Buy them on eBay all the time?



Dadgumit, beat me to it!


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 3, 2019)

Only killed one banded duck in over fifty years of duck hunting. Banded at the Savannah River Site. A week before I killed the bird fifteen miles away from where it was banded. Now I have killed a bunch of geese with jewelry.


----------



## chase870 (Apr 7, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Dadgumit, beat me to it!


How many you want, we can by pass ebay


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 8, 2019)

The 5 wood ducks we picked up this year with bands were all Ga, bands. Rain had them scattered for the main spot I hunt to be solid this past fall. Slow year


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 8, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Buy them on eBay all the time?



How’d you know people sell them on eBay?


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 8, 2019)

Metro Trout said:


> How’d you know people sell them on eBay?


Have you been on eBay and looked ? Go to eBay and look. If you want you can go to a band company and have them made. We handed them out at hunt test years ago when I was a retriever club equipment manager.  Blue for a winner red second place yellow for third and green for a judges award of merit. Note for you hunt test folks before you go off the deep end and tell me I don’t know what I’m talking about. Please let me explain some of us predate the hunt test era which started in the early 1980 time frame. I should have said club trial not hunt test.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 8, 2019)

Here is an example right off ebay


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 8, 2019)

Here are some more


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 8, 2019)

Want a neck band?


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 8, 2019)

This is how some folks who claim to be big duck hunters get a bunch of bands quick.


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 9, 2019)

Never looked for 'em on eBay.  Only ones I ever found were on bird legs.


----------



## killerv (Apr 9, 2019)

Only taken one, hen ringer banded in ohio. My mentor gave me his, a pintail, gw teal, woodie, and even a dove band.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 9, 2019)

I think when someone buys bands anywhere and wears them is about as dishonest as someone can be.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 9, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> I think when someone buys bands anywhere and wears them is about as dishonest as someone can be.


But they got to be the big dawg! Got to feed that ego!


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Apr 10, 2019)

Only way to collect bands is to hunt near a refuge


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 10, 2019)

Throwback said:


> But they got to be the big dawg! Got to feed that ego!


Yes sir all about proving that manhood


----------



## GRT24 (Apr 14, 2019)

Shot a blue bill in Jan this year in Dundee MS. It was banded in 2014 somewhere in Illinois.


----------



## boarbutcher (Apr 18, 2019)

I've only got 2 bands. 1 from a wood duck I killed in middle GA a couple years ago... He was from Alabama and a goose band. I was actually retrieving a goose I shot and found 1 dead that someone didn't want to work for (the bird was way back up in some thick stuff) and wouldn't you know the 1 I found had a band. It was a local band.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 26, 2019)

Banded about 5miles up the road from where they were killed. I like yalls stories better.


----------



## flatsmaster (May 27, 2019)

Got a band this morning ... she picked up this mallard on a long blind ... it was banded by Dokken ... not sure where that's at !!! ?Happy Memorial Day


----------

